# MX Android TV Box



## tycapel7 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi, I have a MX Android TV Box, which was working ok, but i put it on a few days ago and all i got was a bright green screen followed by what looked like a snow storm slowly disappearing. I have tried every kind of recovery file and firmware out there, but no joy, just a blank screen and a blue light on the box. I was hoping it could be a software problem, but its starting to look like a hardware problem instead. Could anybody tell me what might be the first place to look on the board to replace the most likely part. Thank you, regards, Robert.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It sounds like a graphics problem, but I cannot guide as I have never had one of those boxes


----------

